# whas up with the different light colors?



## Fiction (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok so I have a 400watt hps and its been workin great, it burns in a beautiful white light...recently i purchased another economy 400watt hps off ebay...when i plug it in...it burns in an orange color sorta like a street light...did i get ripped off with a light that burns the wrong color spectrum? why is their a diffrence? if anyone can help i great appriecate it..thanks


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 3, 2006)

What brand is the one you bought from e-bay? I use Hortilux bulbs and they burn pretty yellow. You may have had a standard bulb to start with hence the white color.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 3, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. I know the 400 watt HPS we have burns a yellow orange color. IMO you got the right bulb.*


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2006)

"Most" standard HPS lamps burn with a more yellow(red) spectrum. Though I do think that brands will differ slightly. Possibly the one you have been useing is a "conversion" bulb???..they burn much 'bluer'/whiter than a standard HPS.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 3, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> What brand is the one you bought from e-bay? I use Hortilux bulbs and they burn pretty yellow. You may have had a standard bulb to start with hence the white color.


 
The brand of the i purchased on ebay is unknown. Theirs no labels on it or anything, The name of the company I bought it from is called "inside sun". The light I've been using is a 400watt hps from diamond horticulture. They both seem to be working though. I was just curious to see why one burns white and the other orange. Thanks for the feedback Biffdog!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 3, 2006)

As far as I know inside sun has good stuff, I know they come highly recomended  by Mutt. If I had to guess I would say you had a regular bulb (not specific for plant use) originally and now you have a better one.
No problem man, keep on keepin' on.


----------

